# Novice Generator Interlock Kit



## homie462 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi,
Bare with me. I am preparing for a future blackout. I did some research and am hiring an electrician. For my knowledge, could someone help me understand if i'm incorrect here.

I purchased 2 Pulsar PG4000ISR Inverter Generators hoping to run in parallel (parallel kit provides the same receptacle) with interlock kit with inlet socket to power certain circuits in my house. Is this doable? Or would i be better off getting a generator with a 120/240v twist lock plug?

I do not have any 240v appliances in my house or would power. In this example would the Pulsar generators work as mentioned? In parallel it would supply around 6500 - 7000 watts on a single 30 amp breaker for me to divide amongst the main panel?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

You don't have a clothes dryer? In any case, I would strongly recommend getting a GenSet that has an L14-30 240V outlet if you're going to tie in to the main panel. If you REALLY want to use a 120V GenSet Pair, I'd recommend putting in a subpanel with a built-in transfer switch and moving your emergency support items to that box.

This Briggs & Stratton unit might be an option: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Briggs-...h-Briggs-and-Stratton-Engine-030675/301871650


----------



## homie462 (Sep 17, 2019)

i do have a clothes dryer but its off gas and runs on 120v.


----------



## homie462 (Sep 17, 2019)

i looked at that briggs and stratton model, but unfortunately i live in CA and does not ship here.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

homie462 said:


> i looked at that briggs and stratton model, but unfortunately i live in CA and does not ship here.


 You should update your profile to show your location; that would save time on research since you'll need a CARB compliant unit. Here's an alternative: https://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Champion-100519-Portable-Generator/p95172.html


----------



## homie462 (Sep 17, 2019)

appreciate the help. the thing i did not mention is that i would only use the generator as needed when there is a power loss. its not meant to replace or provide sustainable back up electricity like at night for 5-8 hours max (i lost power recently in last few years from 10pm-11am). but for my own knowledge will the pulsar not work in this instance on parallel mode? i'm almost certain all appliances i have run off 120v. i do not have any electric dryer or water heater. everything uses gas. 

the question i have is, generators 5000w or higher typically have the 240/120v recepticle but the inverters do not (at least the ones that can be shipped to CA). with the pulsar generator i mentioned, could it running in parallel power 6-7 circuits not all at the same time with a single pole 30 amp breaker. i'm assuming i would have close to 7000 running watts to consume but never exceeding 30 amps with the interlock approach.
however most people via online forums and youtube videos run a 30amp 240/120v breaker with interlock or transfer kit because they have well pumps etc.. to run? its not necessarily more power but is needed in their case versus mines?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

homie462 said:


> but for my own knowledge will the pulsar not work in this instance on parallel mode?


Yes, assuming you use a transfer switch box as mentioned Reliance Controls ProTran 306A1 Indoor 120V Manual Transfer Switch (30A) , or if all your needed loads just happen to be on the same leg in the main box AND you have exactly ZERO 240V double breakers in the box (I don't recommend this as previously mentioned). You don't want to be half-powering any 240V devices.



homie462 said:


> the question i have is, generators 5000w or higher typically have the 240/120v recepticle but the inverters do not (at least the ones that can be shipped to CA).


The Champion CARB inverter unit I posted above has an L14-30 240V outlet, as do the more expensive Honda, Yamaha and other 5000W+ CARB inverter units.


----------



## homie462 (Sep 17, 2019)

tabora said:


> Yes, assuming you use a transfer switch box as mentioned Reliance Controls ProTran 306A1 Indoor 120V Manual Transfer Switch (30A) , or if all your needed loads just happen to be on the same leg in the main box AND you have exactly ZERO 240V double breakers in the box (I don't recommend this as previously mentioned). You don't want to be half-powering any 240V devices.
> 
> 
> The Champion CARB inverter unit I posted above has an L14-30 240V outlet, as do the more expensive Honda, Yamaha and other 5000W+ CARB inverter units.


got it. half supplying meaning a sub panel correct, like a second floor with its own panel.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

homie462 said:


> got it. half supplying meaning a sub panel correct, like a second floor with its own panel.


No, I'm talking about 240V double position breakers that take 120V from each of the two interleaved legs in the box. If you have ANY of those in your panel, supplying 120V generator power to one leg will power half of the device on that breaker. Each single (120V) breaker alternates input hot legs going down the panel. That way, if you put in a double (240V) breaker, it gets a leg from each of the two input hots. Hence the need to use the Reliance sub-panel with transfer switch capability to keep from backfeeding half of the main panel. There can be no 240V breakers in the Reliance box by design.


----------

